# [Choix Hardware] que choisir comme imprimante? [résolu]

## bdouxx

bonjour

Je souhaite acquérir une imprimante multifonction( scanner +imprimante notamment), et j'aurai besoin d'un petit etat des lieux des imprimantes sous Linux. C'est pour globalement imprimer très peux de pages.

Toutes les marques sont elle bien compatibles avec Gentoo?Y a t'il des marques aux dessus des autres, sur ce point la?et des marques a éviter?

Je n'ai qu'un pc, faut il mieux la mettre sur usb ou sur le reseau?Last edited by bdouxx on Sat Apr 30, 2011 2:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

Le support des tout-en-un est souvent aléatoire sous linux, la faute principalement aux drivers de la partie scanner.

Les HP ont un support correct sous linux, via le driver hplip : http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/supported_devices/deskjet_aio.html

Maintenant, en terme de coût des consommable, HP n'est clairement pas le meilleur choix....

Sinon, pour le reste, pour trouver un produit compatible, il faut consulter à la fois les bases de support des scanners : http://www.sane-project.org/sane-supported-devices.html

Et imprimante : http://www.openprinting.org/printers

----------

## barul

C'est malheureux à dire, mais je pense qu'au jour d'aujourd'hui, pour bénéficier de toutes les fonctions des imprimantes multifonctions, il faille encore avoir un Windows sous la main.

----------

## netfab

 *Cr0k wrote:*   

> C'est malheureux à dire, mais je pense qu'au jour d'aujourd'hui, pour bénéficier de toutes les fonctions des imprimantes multifonctions, il faille encore avoir un Windows sous la main.

 

De quelles fonctions parles-tu ? J'ai une multifonction hp depuis plusieurs années (je ne l'utilise qu'occasionnellement, et pour ne pas faire grand chose, en gros, ce que demande bdouxx), jusqu'à maintenant elle a toujours fait ce que je lui demandais, et le programme hplip s'améliore de version en version. Si par fonctions tu entends la tonne de logiciels qui s'installent avec le pilote sous windows, merci, je m'en passe très bien.

----------

## barul

Des fonctions sont des fonctions, je ne peux pas m'exprimer plus clairement. Si j'avais voulu dire les programmes qui vont avec, j'aurais dis les programmes qui vont avec. Personnellement je n'ai pas beaucoup cherché, mais je ne suis parvenu qu'à imprimer, sur ma multifonction. Les autres fonctions sont peut-être utilisables, mais je ne vois pas comment, et d'une manière assez userfriendly.

----------

## guilc

Comme dit plus haut, la partie imprimante ainsi que la partie scanner des HP marche avec hplip. Donc les HP sont un bon choix pour ne pas se prendre la tête. Problème : les cartouches d'encre coutent un bras.

Après avoir regardé rapidement, la partie scanner de la plupart des Canon PIXMA fonctionne très bien via sane. Le problème des Canon, c'est le support plutôt mauvais de la partie imprimante : le driver gutenprint a des rendus mauvais, et le driver turboprint qui marche très bien est payant (ceci dit, je l'ai utilisé pendant des années, il marche vraiment très bien)... Avantage, les consommables Canon sont BEAUCOUP moins chers que HP. Donc si tu es prêt à payer pour le driver, les Canon sont aussi un très bon choix.

Donc ça fait déjà 2 alternatives.

Je vois pas où est le problème Cr0k  :Wink: 

----------

## netfab

 *Cr0k wrote:*   

> Des fonctions sont des fonctions, je ne peux pas m'exprimer plus clairement.

 

Non, mais dans ce cas tu peux être plus précis, par exemple en donnant marque et modèle de ton imprimante.

Parce que :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> au jour d'aujourd'hui, pour bénéficier de toutes les fonctions des imprimantes multifonctions, il faille encore avoir un Windows sous la main.
> 
> 

 

Dans le genre généralité qui ressemble à un bon vieux troll des bois, je trouve çà plutôt pas mal, surtout sur un topic où l'on demande l'état des lieux des imprimantes sous linux  :Wink: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Perso j'ai une Brother MFC-6890CDW et toutes les fonctionnalités sont opérationnelles sous Linux, ce n'est pas le modèle recherché par l'auteur de ce topic, mais baucoup de modèles fonctionnent sous linux http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/index.html

Après y'a pas d'ebuild mais c'est facile de s'en trafiquer un.

Je conseillerai quand-même plutôt du HP car un ebuild est dispo pour les drivers (hplip) et les drivers sont surement mieux finis (ceux de brother, c'est un peu du bricolage) par contre les imprimantes et l'impression reviennent plus chers.

----------

## guilc

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> par contre les imprimantes et l'impression reviennent plus chers.

 

C'est malheureusement le gros problème de HP : avec leur manie d'intégrer la tête d'impression avec les cartouches au lieu d'un simple réservoir comme Canon ou Epson, le jeu complet coûte le prix de l'imprimante neuve....

Si peu de tirages sont envisagés, ce n'est pas vraiment un problème, mais si c'est pour faire un minimum de volume, ça va vite devenir un mauvais choix.

C'est pour ça que le choix Canon par exemple n'est pas forcément mauvais : le driver qui permet d'avoir une excellente qualité est payant (avec gutenprint ça marche, mais niveau qualité, ça n'est vraiment pas ça), mais le coût à la feuille est très inférieur. Donc l'un dans l'autre....

Enfin, personnellement, le jet d'encre j'ai arrêté, et plutôt qu'un tout en un : un petit scanner compatible (Canon LiDE 25 pour moi), et une imprimante laser noir, qui marche en postscript (donc aucun souci de support sous linux !) et offre un coût à la page imbattable.

La place prise sur le bureau est un peu plus importante qu'un tout en un, mais : je suis sur d'avoir un scanner qui marche bien, et une imprimante idem, sans que le choix de l'un des composants pénalise le choix de l'autre.

Bref, après, c'est un choix  :Smile: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Ma mère utilise, avec Trisquel GNU/Linux, une multifonction de Epson : la Stylus DX 6050 (qui est la même chose que la DX 6000 avec un petit écran de contrôle). Les pilotes choisis au branchement font fonctionner l'imprimante comme le scanner (la fonction photocopieuse ne nécessite pas même le branchement à un ordinateur). En revanche l'impression est très lente. Je n'ai jamais chronométré mais ce doit être de l'ordre d'une page par minute.Last edited by Magic Banana on Sun Jan 30, 2011 3:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Poussin

Concernant le prix des cartouches, il y a moyen d'être surpris: http://www.lesnumeriques.com/couts-page-78-imprimantes-117-configurations-cartouches-article-1050.html

(Ps: je ne sais pas ce que vaut ce protocole de test).

Aux utilisateurs de multifonctions réseaux: J'ai une petite question pour vous! Certains de ces appareils proposent le scan en réseau (parce que le multifonction réseau pour l'impression, usb pour le scan, c'est tout de même pourri...). Deux solutions sont disponibles si j'ai bien compris:

- Scan depuis le périphérique -> fichier envoyé dans un répertoire partagé.

- Scan contrôlable depuis l'ordinateur (via le réseau toujours).

Cette dernière possibilité fonctionne-t-elle sous linux?

Merci bien pour ces informations.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Avec ma Brother ça marche :

```
scanimage -L

device 'brother3:net1;dev0' is a Brother MFC-6890CDW MFC-6890CDW
```

 Et je peux utiliser le scanner à plat ou l'ADF comme source  :Cool: 

Faut juste lancer brsaneconfig3 avec l'ip ou le nom du scanner pour "installer" le scanner.

----------

## bdouxx

salut à tous et merci pour vos réponses...

HP a donc l'air d’être LA solution de facilité sur le papier , après techniquement il n'y a plus qu'a trouver l'imprimante dans la multitude des modèles qu'il y a... J'ai déjà passé une soirée dessus a tenter de comparer les modèles, mais je crois que je vais finir par prendre la promo du jours, le jour en j'en verrait une..

J'ai vu que certain utilisent un scanner a part, chez mes parent(sous windows) il y a ça mais je sais que le scanner est assez vieux...

Ma question maintenant est: est ce que ça se produit encore les scanner? Car ça n'a franchement pas l'air d’être a la mode.

Y a t'il des personne qui achètent encore des scanners séparés de l’imprimante, si oui est ce vraiment utile pour mon besoin ( peu d'impression, et a priori très peu de scan).

Merci

----------

## gglaboussole

Perso je suis ravi de mon HP multifonction (Photosmart C 309 en wifi) tout à marché  "out of the box "avec les drivers hplip et de manière très "user-friendly".

Graphiquement je peux aligner les têtes, les nettoyer, accéder à tout un tas d'informations via une interface web très conviviale...

Et franchement, pour mon usage en tous cas (très peu de photo, je fais mes tirages chez le photographe...) je n'ai pas l'impression que ce soit si cher... 

En effet auparavant j'avais une epson très mal supportée, dont les cartouches valaient certes moins cher, mais qui se vidaient à une allure folle...

Avec ma C309 je dois plus débourser à l'achat mais ça dure largement plus longtemps, et avec une excellente qualité.

----------

## geekounet

J'ai une multifonction HP Photosmart Premium C 309 G-m, branchée en ethernet, et tout fonctionne parfaitement aussi. Les cartouches coute un bras je confirme, mais il vaut mieux les prendre en taille XL, ça fait cher à l'achat, mais c'est plus économique au rapport prix/encre.

@Poussin: le scan en réseau ça fonctionne avec les HP oui, à partir du moment où l'imprimante est configurée dans cups avec le driver hplip (faut bien qu'il soit sur l'URI hp://, passer par hp-setup pour conf ça), le driver sane récupère les paramètres dans la conf de cups pour s'y connecter, ça fonctionne tout seul sans rien toucher du coup.  Et ça évite tout le bazar des droits sur les devices USB, donc c'est bonheur.  :Wink: 

----------

## mp342

Perso, j'ai une samsung laser multifonction et tout fonctionne sous linux.

J'ai du mettre a jour moi-même les pilotes pour l'imprimante (le paquet foo2zjs n'est plus mis a jour depuis quelques temps déjà) mais apparemment les pilotes fournis par samsung marche très bien aussi si le coté propriétaire ne te dérange pas.

Si tu ne te sert pas souvent de ton imprimante, je te conseille d'opter pour une laser, les jets d'encre se bouchent en permanence quand on ne s'en sert pas régulièrement.

----------

## bdouxx

salut a tous

C'est bon j'ai finalement acheté une HP laserJet 1536dnf MFP.

Et ça fonctionne, c'est magnifique!!!

Je l'ai branché sur le réseau, elle est détectée toute seule quand je l'allume, elle imprime en recto-verso, elle scanne, et tout ça en installant seulement hplip et en cliquant sur 2/3 boutons pour installer les drivers du scanner.

Bon il manque la couleur, mais j'en avait pas franchement l’utilité.

Bref, que du bonheur (  a un certain prix tout de même,..)

----------

## gbetous

J'arrive un peu après la bataille, mais "for the records" : j'ai acheté une Epson photo PX700W qui est parfaitement reconnue sous Linux, impression et scanner.

----------

